# trolling for walleye please help



## caddyjosh (Apr 8, 2008)

Walleye are big right now on my local lake how do you troll for them I bought some bottom boucers what bait or tackle should I use with them?


----------



## Mattman (Apr 9, 2008)

Early season Walleye trolling for me is a big split shot 12" - 18" in front of a #13 or #18 Floating Rapala. Trolled in 5' - 10' of water at night. Fish are coming up shallow in the early part of the year and bottom bouncers aren't part of how I would fish.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 9, 2008)

i use poes, rapala tail dancers, wally divers, norman deep n's and minnow tipped eirie dearies. they cover all the areas of the water column that ive found walleye in my lake, which are from about 5ft to 25ft. i fish them long lined. most of the time ive caught them when the lure was just skimming the bottom/digging up dirt. they hit with a massive wallop so get ready to grab your rods.


----------



## caddyjosh (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks mattmann derek I will try this weekend. If I get one I will post pics


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Apr 23, 2008)

I cannot stress enough how those banana shaped or balsa body baits work. I would recommend a Rapala Tail Dancer or the X-Rap Shad. The Tail Dancer has a wide tailswing (hence the name). Try the Cordell Grappler shad or the Wally Diver and Basspro XPS Nitro Dance and Static Shad.


----------

